# Интернет > Графика >  Ищу заказы

## Илья Миськов

Предлагаю свои услуги в веб-дизайне.

*Дизайн сайта (PSD) + кроссбраузерная верстка HTML+CSS* — от 500$.
А вообще цена зависит от услуг и договоренностей. Обсуждается уже со мной в беседе.
*Предоплата* — 50%

Ссылка на портфолио — http://iljamiskov.com/

Связаться со мной можно по почте: *iljamiskov@gmail.com* либо же по Skype: *iljamiskov*

----------


## Dezire

http://www.free-lance.ru/ Попробуйте здесь поискать

----------

Завр (13.12.2013)

----------


## Завр

> http://www.free-lance.ru/ Попробуйте здесь поискать


спасибо за ссылку, теперь знаю, где заказчиков искать!

----------


## RudiMAN

сделаешь мне аву за деньги?

----------


## alexmannsonn

Мля, уссацца. Что ТС, что ответы. Не, ну дауны, чё.

----------

